# Chips Away type folk - Central Scotland



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

My mate from work has had a nasty stone chip on the front of his otherwise MINT Z4M. Anyone recommend a "chips away" type company in the Falkirk / Stirling area that are good?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ive had work done by them in my area and they were very good for the norm, and would use them again. but for something special spend the bucks for a pro imo. tip is ask for one who has been doing it for donkeys.:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I have just the man for the job mate.

Give me a call and i will give you his number:thumb:

Paul


----------



## Philmeup (Oct 7, 2010)

*Smart repair type guy central scotland*

This probably far too late, but... I used a chap called Ian his website is
www.stirlingsmartrepairs.co.uk .I used him after I had a scratch in Morrisons carpark. Did a really good job. Un noticeable repair.
Dont have a number, but his website is active.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Taylor E92 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Paul, number for this chiped paint chappy*



Ultimate Shine said:


> I have just the man for the job mate.
> 
> Give me a call and i will give you his number:thumb:
> 
> Paul


Paul, If you could pass on this chaps number I have a couple of bad to the metal on my E92................ been putting it off needs sorting.

Thanks in advance..............


----------

